# I can't stop pooping today



## hasenfuss

Today I have gone to the bathroom 6 times and every time my stool looks normal. It's smooth sausage like the first 5 times I went and the last time it was many little sausages. Still I feel uncomfortable even though my stool looks normal. It feels like I can feel the stool inside me but not the kind of cramps you get with diarrhia. Just the feeling there are more sausage like poops floating around inside my bowls. That's the only way I can describe it. Did anybody had that feeling before ( normal but many poops and this annoying feeling)??? Should I take Imodiom ? I know it's for diarrhia but can it help with frequent bowl movements as well ? Is this typical for Ibs or is it one of these not so typical symptoms ?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Frequent normal bowel movements can be seen in IBS. The stool consistency doesn't CAUSE the other symptoms so even if you normalize it, you can still have all the other symptoms of IBS from pain, frequent BM's, urgency before the rectum should send the "gotta go" signal.A lot of people have abnormal feeling of fullness or other discomfort. It is not a sign of anything other than the IBS.


----------



## hasenfuss

What do you think of taking Immodiom for the frequency ? Does it cut down on the discomfort too ?


----------



## Kathleen M.

Probably won't change the discomfort. May make you too constipated.Does peppermint tea or antispamsodics help.


----------



## MsJanuary0104

Yes, I have that quite often...it is sooo annoying. It's especially annoying because I'm always at work when thisoccurs. In addition, I get anal leakage that sets my bum-hole on fire. I'm in my late 50's, and have had IBS sincepuberty. When I get the cramping episodes, I just want to die. No one in my family--either my parents when I was a child or my husband since I've been an adult have any compassion. I know there are so many people outthere who suffer with ills so much worse than mine, God bless their souls, it's just that I've suffered with this forso many years and even my current Dr. has nothing to help. It's totally a curse. I'm thankful for this forum. It helpsto vent.


----------



## sheffer

Hiya all....I dont have any advice and I suffer the same as most of you...its just sometimes I feel like its never going to end and whatever I do it doesnt help , butttttttt......................you help. I look in here and read some of your stories and I feel I am not alone, and Im not the only one that sits on tyhe loo in the mornings and after five minutes I have to rush back in. Sometimes are better than others, sometimes I can eat almost normaly and sometimes I almost starve myself, but it doesnt help much....................................so a big thank you to you all for sharing and making at least one person feel a little better. Have a good day 'all


----------

